# Stoopid Rhommie!!



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

i just found my rhom who sits under the heater has two big burn marks on his side form the heater! i've seen these on catfish and they dont heal!!
anyone else had this happen?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Lots of people have. If you want, find a heater cover to protect ur fish from heaterburn


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mine got a nasty heater burn himself. That was a week ago today and he's just about fully healed up.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

put the heater in the gravel


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Lots of people have. If you want, find a heater cover to protect ur fish from heaterburn
> [snapback]909092[/snapback]​


oh yeh i forgot about piranhas excellent healing abilities. i hope it does heal cause he is one of the best looking rhoms i have seen hes got a gold sheen to him


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

he cant be too bad he ate half an eletric catfish that burrowed under the divider hes the only fish under 15" i've seen attack an elcetric cat and live my 8 inch trimac was paralised by one!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I had an Xingu who loved the heater so much that it burned him. Just prevent for anymore future problems and the injury will heal. Might show a scar but it all depends on how deep the injury was.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I had an Xingu who loved the heater so much that it burned him. Just prevent for anymore future problems and the injury will heal. Might show a scar but it all depends on how deep the injury was.

Moved to Disease, Parasite and Injury


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I had an Xingu who loved the heater so much that it burned him. Just prevent for anymore future problems and the injury will heal. Might show a scar but it all depends on how deep the injury was.
> [snapback]911076[/snapback]​


Double up


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

LFSuperfly144 said:


> put the heater in the gravel
> [snapback]909600[/snapback]​


Do not put your heater in the gravel. There is not enough circulation through the gravel bed to be of any use. There are specially designed heaters that are used under the gravel bed but they cover the whole surface of the tank floor.

You can drill medium sized holes in a piece of PVC pipe and just cover the heater with it or place the heater in your sump if you have a wet/dry filter. The fish should heal fine (although might have some permanent scarring) but, as always, keep an eye out for infection as it heals.


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

putting it in the gravel can result in the heater explodiing but i put it inthe direct flow of the filter theres no way the piranha could sit in that!


----------

